# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  cần mua hộp giảm tốc

## imechavn

Cần mua hộp giảm tốc tỉ số 1/5 hoặc hơn, đầu vào 14, đầu ra trục 20. Bác nào có hàng báo giúp.
Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## mylove299

Em có hộp 1:5 vào 14 ra 16 350k ợ

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> Em có hộp 1:5 vào 14 ra 16 350k ợ


loại nào vậy bác? bác để lại sdt để liên hệ cho tiện.

----------


## Trung Le

Vao14 ra 16 ty lệ 1:5 

Y như hình..LH em Zalo (dt) 0918215550

----------


## imechavn

> Vao14 ra 16 ty lệ 1:5 
> 
> Y như hình..LH em Zalo (dt) 0918215550


Có bộ nào size 86 ko bác?

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ side86 em lại ko co rui ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cục này size servo 750w vào 19 ra 24
Giá 600k

Nếu cốt vô 14 mà bích 86 thì thoại cho step motor

----------

